# My Five.



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I took some photos of my five (four girls from Madhouse Stud, one boy from a local pet shop) mice and decided maybe you guys would like to see them. 

Girls:









































Wheatley:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wheatley is pretty nice for a petshop boy!  The girls are lovely. Just a question - is the hump on the spine of the girls in the 2nd and 3rd pics just from their posture? I've noticed this in quite a few of the show type mice that are pictured on the forum. It seems to be less obvious when they are stretched out, so maybe it's just the way they pose for pics.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

He is quite a pretty boy, if I do say so myself. I actually picked him up on impulse, because he was so cute and I couldn't leave him.

Yeah, the hump isn't there when they're moving/not being posed for pictures. It's usually when they're moving slowly or in an unusual place/situation that you can see a hump. I think it's because they squish themselves up so much, because they're so darn big.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What's the average weight for a show type mouse?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful mice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mojo: it depends on the variety.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> Mojo: it depends on the variety.


How about the big typey pale coloured ones that look so amazing? Would they be 50+ grams?
(Sorry about hijack)


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Pamplemousse said:


> Beautiful mice


Thank you!

I took some more Wheatley photos  He's looking especially chubby here because of all the mealworms he was munching.


----------

